# Temp. accomodation & strategy recommendation rental search.



## Hey (May 28, 2012)

Dear all.

*Temp. Accommodation:* Besides Airbnb, where would you recommend to stay for 2 weeks or more while looking for a permanent place to stay in Netherlands? I head finding a place to rent is extremely challenging and can take 2 weeks or more (even 4 weeks+). 

Has anyone here experienced stayed at thestudenthotel.cm (The Student Hotel Standard/Executive/Suite room) and how was it?

I need to stick to budget of 40-60 Euro/night - ideally under 50 Euro.

*Rental Search Strategy*
I'm interested in living in Utrecht at the moment but not 100% sure yet. 
Current strategy is to base my self at Amsterdam while focusing search in Utrecht but also giving opportunity to look at other areas. Is it easy transport to other areas as well while Temporarily accommodated in Utrecht or best to use Amsterdam as the hub? To go to other areas, I'm unsure if from Utrecht, you must always go via Amsterdam or not. 
What strategy do you recommend?

Cheers and many thanks in advance.

Hey


----------

